# Fresh Water Crays



## Inkslinger (Dec 17, 2007)

Caught these in Gippsland today


----------



## mines bigger (Dec 17, 2007)

scared of getting bitten ey???
those suckers would have a pretty nasty pinch on them


----------



## Forensick (Dec 17, 2007)

are the residing in your stomach atm?


----------



## alex_c (Dec 17, 2007)

LOL there is no reason to hold them with tongs thats only a little fella anyway lol. :lol: i remember putting one that size on my little brothers ear once lol


----------



## Kratos (Dec 17, 2007)

Isnt that species protected?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 17, 2007)

If you look at the pic with the tongs those thing are spiky as hell. Are you keeping them or eating them. Garlic cray tails mmmm.


----------



## alex_c (Dec 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> If you look at the pic with the tongs those thing are spiky as hell. Are you keeping them or eating them. Garlic cray tails mmmm.


 yeah the spikes dont hurt ive freehandled heaps of big ones afterall i did grow up in gippsland.behind the claws is pretty much smooth from memory so you just grab them there


----------



## alex_c (Dec 17, 2007)

Kratos said:


> Isnt that species protected?


 nope that species is very common. their is quite a few species of freshwater crays which are endangered.

which river did they come from inkslinger?


----------



## PhilK (Dec 18, 2007)

Spiny tailed crays are protected, but I don't know enough about them to see whether these guys are spiny tails or not.

Apparently they taste pretty foul..


----------



## Inkslinger (Dec 18, 2007)

These guys are protected there is a bag limit and you do need a fishing license, not scared of getting nipped was nipped several times yesterday ( twice in the water on my leg) as no gloves or tongs with me, I work with my hands so better safe than sorry! getting them out of holding tank and into their tank . I have seen the front pincers snap a fibre glass fishing rod, so for me every reason to handle with tongs.

I am hoping to breed these ones the next catch will be for the plate


----------



## Inkslinger (Dec 18, 2007)

*checking out the landside*

They seem to be right at home now


----------



## mrmikk (Dec 18, 2007)

Better to work smarter Ink, no shame in using the tongs at all.


----------



## Inkslinger (Dec 18, 2007)

Too True _E. kershawi _are a particularly aggressive species and have no trouble taking a finger off


----------



## Moreliaman (Dec 19, 2007)

So is there anywhere on the net that someone can find out which ones can & cant be eaten ?
(that one looks yummy:lol


----------



## Inkslinger (Dec 19, 2007)

they can all be eaten


----------



## Moreliaman (Dec 19, 2007)

Inkslinger said:


> they can all be eaten


 
What even the ones people say are protected species?:?


----------



## TANN-MANN (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice ones, haven't seen that species of cray before, looks like i'm going yabbying next time I visit my Nan in Sale


----------



## Inkslinger (Dec 19, 2007)

Moreliaman said:


> What even the ones people say are protected species?:?


When they say protetced it means there are limits ect. to when and what you an fish for them, the gippy ray has no restrictions the murray cray has heaps etc.etc.
http://www.nativefish.asn.au/spiny.html


----------



## GravelRash (Dec 19, 2007)

*I'm thinkn bout a nice xmas lunch!!

which are the kind you can do in your dam?
do monitors go for these guys?
*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 19, 2007)

Hey inkslinger what is the substrate you've got in that tank.


----------



## dansfish4tea (Dec 19, 2007)

yum


----------



## herpie boy (Dec 19, 2007)

i love murray crays, look and taste better


----------



## Inkslinger (Dec 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hey inkslinger what is the substrate you've got in that tank.


Washed river sand wet side coco peat dry side, not sure if you an keep in dam need running water, yabbies you can.


----------

